# [55 Linearts] Gallery of bases of horses in order to color! Also I make orders ^^



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't see any of the work. Is there a link where we can see it?


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Beau Baby said:


> I can't see any of the work. Is there a link where we can see it?


Sorry Beau Baby, I post all of my works, but it say that an admin is reading it for its convalidation :S

If you are patience, please, I will put the links, ok? ^^


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

HORSES (3):

      
 

COLTS:


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

PORTRAITS:


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

PONIES:

Nothing by the moment!


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

SPECIALS:


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

HORSES (1):


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

HORSES (2):


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

HORSES (4):


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW! They are awesome! And your english is very very good!


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> WOW! They are awesome! And your english is very very good!


Jejeje :$$ Thank you so much! ^^


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

omg! I love them! Do you do requests? Also could I use a few of these?


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Beau! Of course I make requests, I put it on the title (but maybe it's wrong :S), and you MUST use my linearts muahahaha! Don't worry, yes ,yes you can! ^^


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay! Do I just give you a photo and you draw off of that? Or can I request a certain type of drawing?


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

You can request what you want, always giving me the details! For example: To mark shadows and lights, to add or to clear something, the image of what you want the lineart, others.. ^^ I need ALWAYS an image, given for you or searched by myself, because I'm not good with the proportions xD


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a new portrait! I hope you like it! ^^


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It's super cute!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hola! Tu arte es muy bueno y guapo! I'm English but learning some Spanish at school. I love the rear view in the last post on the first page.


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

Can you do one for me?! Those are great linearts.

Can I get this lineart ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
colored like this horse?
BTW, he has bell boots on in the pic, but I do not want those in the lineart. He has no white markings on his legs beneath the bell boots.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay! I love to color, but I lack the ability to draw. These are great! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> It's super cute!


Thanks! Yes, it's cute ^^


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

musicalmarie1 said:


> Yay! I love to color, but I lack the ability to draw. These are great! Thank you for sharing!


Hahaha! Me too! ^^ But.. don't worry, you can enter this page and search some pictures that explains you how to paint a horse ^^ Click on the link below, and you'll see ^^

deviantART: where ART meets application!

Look, here I searched some tutorials:

Browsing deviantART

I hope that they serve to you!


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Hola! Tu arte es muy bueno y guapo! I'm English but learning some Spanish at school. I love the rear view in the last post on the first page.


Hola equiniphile! Así que sabes hablar Español! No está mal! ^^Ok, now let's talk in English xD Thanks a lot for your compliment :$ I love too these lineart!


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

mpbmorganev said:


> Can you do one for me?! Those are great linearts.
> 
> Can I get this lineart ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> colored like this horse?
> BTW, he has bell boots on in the pic, but I do not want those in the lineart. He has no white markings on his legs beneath the bell boots.


Hi morgane! Of course I can do your lineart! Surelly today you'll get it! ^^


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

*VERY IMPORTANT! READ PLEASE:*

I don't paint linearts for requests (don't confuse, I make linearts, but I don't paint it!), but I make exceptions if:

-It's a present to someone for his birthday, if he/she has bought a new horse, etc.
-It's a colt.
-Its a portrait.
-It's a small horse.

I hope you'll understand, paint a horse it's so difficult! But if you give me time (1 week) for paint it, maybe I will do it! xD ^^


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

OOps, I thought you painted them! I guess I misunderstood the original post.


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry morgane :'( :'( It's my culp :S I didn't explain good in the original post. But I can't change it! :S Or yes? If it's possible, tell me why please :'(

I'm felling so bad for you.. :S


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

But you want the lineart? I'll make it if you want ^^


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe you could draw this one for me? Charm looked so funy in this one. Sorry it is so big.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Miss Anna said:


> Hola equiniphile! Así que sabes hablar Español! No está mal!


Sí, un poco ;-). Do you draw the linearts or use a computer?


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

I'll still take the lineart. I was hoping for a colored one, that's all. lol But the lineart alone is fine. Maybe I will be able to find someone to color it for me.


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Of course I could draw this! It's your horse, isn't it? :O

And don't worry if it's so big, this is much better! ^^

Do I draw the wood too? Or only the horse?


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

Yes, it is my horse.

And I only want the horse, none of the background stuff.


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Sí, un poco ;-). Do you draw the linearts or use a computer?


Me alegro ^^ I draw my linearts with a computer and the Photoshop. I hope you know what's this xD


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh, it's too beautiful!! *o*

Ok, only the horse ^^ You'll have the lineart soon


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

mpbmorganev said:


> I'll still take the lineart. I was hoping for a colored one, that's all. lol But the lineart alone is fine. Maybe I will be able to find someone to color it for me.


Ok. Don't worry, I'll make your lineart ^^ And if I have time, maybe I'll give you the colored lineart for you ^^ If I have time!! Because school is coming, and homework too xD


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Miss Anna said:


> Me alegro ^^ I draw my linearts with a computer and the Photoshop. I hope you know what's this xD


 Yep, I know what it is. I've used it before, too, but it's so pricey! I'll have to start saving up


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, Photoshop it's too pricey, I only use it to make linearts, but to paint I use Gimp (is the same that Photoshop, but more easily ^^). I advice you to use Gimp first before Photoshop


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

After always looking through the art sections, it always makes me want to draw, haha. 

Anyway, I'm loving the line art! 

Mind if I colour some? I'll post them here after I'm done if you like. I need to get back into it, because I've always loved digitally colouring 

I may have a few photos with good poses if you ever want them  I take hundreds of photos when I do a photography session with my lot.


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

TralissaAndalusians said:


> After always looking through the art sections, it always makes me want to draw, haha.
> 
> Anyway, I'm loving the line art!
> 
> ...


Hi Tralissa! Me too! After seeing horse art, it makes me want to draw! ^^

You can colour one, two, three, or a hundred of them!  If you don't want to post your final work here, don't do it! 

I have a lot of photos with good poses too. I need to know the positions of all the shadows and lights, bones and muscles to paint the linearts!

Thank you to use my linearts ^^


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I may use these and post them when I'm done. I will let you know. Thanks


----------

